# Continuing Coat Change



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't it so weird when you can see both textures?! When Trev went through his coat change, he looked so weird for a while! Nice , crisp hair on his back, neck, and head with limp, soft puppy hair on his legs. Yuck!! I was lucky though, he had literally zero mats through the whole thing. Good luck with the next year!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

When does their coat change? Russell is 14 months old, and I'ld hoped he was through already. He's so soft and curly, whereas I think his coat was a lot straighter before. Wishful thinking?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> When does their coat change? Russell is 14 months old, and I'ld hoped he was through already. He's so soft and curly, whereas I think his coat was a lot straighter before. Wishful thinking?


Every poodle is different, and there's a difference among the sizes too. I think standards are slow to finish with their coat change. I would say Leroy _started_ his at 6 months. At this time the hairs down his back felt coarser. I shaved him down thinking "I'll skip the coat change!" - but really it's just started. BUT - I can't say for sure when it actually started because I shaved him down everywhere at around 7-8 months. So by the time his topknot grew in, it was already thick. The spots that are coming in curly right now are around his neck, shoulders, and thigh. Maybe Russell is done with coat change? It is hard to tell when the coat is kept short all the time. That straight puppy hair holds no shape! Can't wait till Leroy's 2 years old!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have screwed up all my other poodles during coat change and im determined to come thru with my new girl Sugar without a shavedown. I vever make it past 12 months


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie still has some puppy hair on her lower legs (her bracelets) and her tail. She just turned a year old. Her head started to get nice and spongy months ago, followed by her back then down her sides. Her ears got a matt in then the other day for the first time. I was so surprised because she'd never had a matt before. Her ears are finally getting full and puffy. 

Every poodle is different, but I think most are through coat change by 18 months? Some poodles never get that curly hair on their lower legs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My OT/Mini is 13 months old & the head has changed into a wonderful thick curly mass that is so easy to scissor & stay put, the neck (which was the thinnest & had a wave to it) has started to change into a thicker & curly area Yeah!, the rest of her body though has curls isn't as thick so I am hoping that it comes in like her head. I just groomed Louisa's mom last night & hoping she get's moms coat because it is so easy to care for, with thick curls & nice texture. Louisa's sire has a good coat too but a little softer.

So, I don't know when the whole thing happens but right now it is changind & very easy to care for. I did have 2 weeks when she was 5 1/2 months old where she got pin mats & I combed her 2x daily. I take out the pin mats in the am & by pm she would have them again. She did end up with bald spots from where the soft hair just plucked on out on both thighs & the front of the front legs. Maybe Poodles go through multiple coat changes just that some are noticeable & some not.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Huxley is 8 months old and just started his coat change but I had to have him completely shaved down today. I was so sad to see all the puppy fluff go, but it was getting SO many mats everywhere I just couldn't keep up with it. His coat started changing on his back between his shoulder blades...which is a bizarre place to get mats but sure enough he's had them there every single day (even after I've brushed him morning and night). He's white there but there are 2 very clear textures. It's a shock to see him all "naked"! But hopefully this will make it easier to maintain while his big boy coat comes in :act-up:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> Huxley is 8 months old and just started his coat change but I had to have him completely shaved down today. I was so sad to see all the puppy fluff go, but it was getting SO many mats everywhere I just couldn't keep up with it. His coat started changing on his back between his shoulder blades...which is a bizarre place to get mats but sure enough he's had them there every single day (even after I've brushed him morning and night). He's white there but there are 2 very clear textures. It's a shock to see him all "naked"! But hopefully this will make it easier to maintain while his big boy coat comes in :act-up:


Sorry to hear about Huxley and his shave-down! BUT - it does make it easier to maintain and it is more practical. Brushing out thick mats is time consuming and painful, not to mention that the formation of mats is faster than we can keep up with! I suspect that I may have to shave-down my boy a second time.... probably before he turns two.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> When does their coat change? Russell is 14 months old, and I'ld hoped he was through already. He's so soft and curly, whereas I think his coat was a lot straighter before. Wishful thinking?


I've been wondering the exact same thing about Little Anderson. He is 12 months old and has big loopy curls. His coat was straighter when he was younger. I've kept it pretty short. I have no clue whether this is his adult coat or not!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is nearly 2 and still has straight puppy fluff in places and curlier hair in others. I will have to get a picture of his coat as its such a weird texture, instead of being tight curls its more crimped.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Panda said:


> Panda is nearly 2 and still has straight puppy fluff in places and curlier hair in others. I will have to get a picture of his coat as its such a weird texture, instead of being tight curls its more crimped.


Huxley has that crimped hair on his back near his tail - it's soft and fine but crimped, but the new adult stuff is a totally different ball game! LOL I've been brushing him a LOT so it's not even curly it's just....um...poofy?  And thick...VERY VERY thick and dense.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A perfect poodle coat has a truly wirey, very thick and soft texture, but most poodles don't have a perfect coat. I have met a couple of show poodles with this perfect coat, but that's it. Their coats vary so much from dog to dog. I am happy my poodle seems to be getting super curly hair! I do hope she gets it on her tail and lower legs, but only time will tell. My last spoo never got a really great coat, although she was puffy like a cloud.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah Panda has a patch on bis back by his tail thats very very dense and thick hair, not curly really, but way way thicker than the rest of his coat. It is hard to get a comb through without pulling hair out there. I dont care if he doesnt go curly, I doubt he will to be honest, I think he will stay crimped hehe.


----------

